# How to install pam_krb5?



## samanka80 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi. 

I am trying to install the package security/pam_krb5, I just cd to the /usr/ports/security/pam_krb5 and *make install clean*. But I have this error:

```
pam_krb5-4.4_1 you must define KRB5_IMPL to be \"mit\" or \"heimdal\"
```
Am I doing it wrong? How should I install pam_krb5??


----------



## G_Nerc (Aug 29, 2012)

You need to define that variable for example in /etc/make.conf

```
KRB5_IMPL="heimdal"
```


----------



## samanka80 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where else can I define it? It didn't work in make.conf.


----------



## samanka80 (Aug 29, 2012)

Found it, in Makefile in port directory


----------

